# Stringing a recurve



## GetOntheGoodFoot (Jan 24, 2013)

hello, I am unable to purchase a stringer at the moment for my recurve and use a friends whenever i need to string it up. *I was wondering how bad it truly is for the bow to string it without the stringer? Is it an accumulation of damage over time if you do not use a stringer or can you hurt the bow just doing it once? Or is it even possible to string it without it and not damage the bow?*

 Its a fairly old bow and in the past I believe it was only ever strung without a stringer, my father never used one and he handed it down to my brother and he never did as well (he likely hurt it already, as I can tell it shoots alittle rough and is very hard to string with the stringer, not positive if thats the bow or just my skill however.) 

*Any input whatsoever would be appreciated*, and yes I know I should likely buy a stringer and I will in time. *I just would like to know if it does serious harm to the bow or not, and if so what the damage is that it causes.*


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never used a stringer, not even once. The recurve I shoot I've been using since 1978.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got three recurves and I only use a stringer on one of them and that is because the specific shape of the bow is such that I just find it difficult to do without the stringer.  I have done it a few times but once I got things misaligned and the limbs flipped around backwards.  Freaked me out, I thought I had ruined the bow and it wasn't a cheap one.  But it was OK.  Not to be recommended, tho, letting that happen.  

My heaviest bow is 110# and do not use a stringer for that one.  It's a hungarian model with a specific shape, it would require a special made stringer and I've not located one that would fit it.  So I've just never used one, I wrestle the string onto it.  Be careful, don't twist the limbs and don't drive the end into the ground when you do it.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

GetOntheGoodFoot said:


> hello, I am unable to purchase a stringer at the moment for my recurve and use a friends whenever i need to string it up. *I was wondering how bad it truly is for the bow to string it without the stringer? Is it an accumulation of damage over time if you do not use a stringer or can you hurt the bow just doing it once? Or is it even possible to string it without it and not damage the bow?*
> 
> Its a fairly old bow and in the past I believe it was only ever strung without a stringer, my father never used one and he handed it down to my brother and he never did as well (he likely hurt it already, as I can tell it shoots alittle rough and is very hard to string with the stringer, not positive if thats the bow or just my skill however.)
> 
> *Any input whatsoever would be appreciated*, and yes I know I should likely buy a stringer and I will in time. *I just would like to know if it does serious harm to the bow or not, and if so what the damage is that it causes.*



What is the pound rating on the bow? I've only owned a 15lb recurve bow and never even heard of a stringer till now. I guess it depends on you, however the method I would use is to face the string side of the bow away from my body. the string strung on the bottom, I plant the tip of the bow touching the ground, next to the outside of my foot, so its basically sanding next to me. then I tilt the bow so it's going over the top of my foot and bend my knee. I then sink my weight down on the middle of the bow, and with the tip in the air I use my hand and body to push back using my knee as a brace. my other hand is hold the string the entire time and i loop it on while holding it in this position. 

but like I said this was a child's 15lb bow, I was young when I owned it and didn't have problems. So I would assume a stronger bow I'd be able to bend now as I'm full grown.

just becareful!!! if you can't handle holding the bow like this and you let go you can injure yourself, you can always try to bend it a bit, to see if it's even something you can do. if you can bend it a bit, then you can try to go further.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> the string strung on the bottom, *I plant the tip of the bow touching the ground*, next to the outside of my foot, so its basically sanding next to me.



You might get away with that with a weak child's bow, but do not do that with a bow of any substantial power, or any bow that you don't want broken.  That's a good way to break off the tips.  Plant the side of the tip on the outside of the foot and do not let it touch the ground at all.  You gotta bend the bow, you can't just sink your weight onto it when the tip is off the ground.  Be careful, as I said, don't twist the limbs.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 24, 2013)

You might want to raise this question on an archery forum.  I am a member of archerytalk.com as I bow hunt.

I have found this community extremely large and knowledgable.

Not saying anyone here can not help you, but I have always been one to not hit a screw with a hammer


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> You might get away with that with a weak child's bow, but do not do that with a bow of any substantial power, or any bow that you don't want broken.  That's a good way to break off the tips.  Plant the side of the tip on the outside of the foot and do not let it touch the ground at all.  You gotta bend the bow, you can't just sink your weight onto it when the tip is off the ground.  Be careful, as I said, don't twist the limbs.



Sweet thanks for the advice, I enjoyed shooting my old 15lb bow and always considered getting a new one. Never got around to it though  I did have a compound bow that was giving to me but I sold it as I had no clue how to take care of it or to check to see if it was safe. It was from an estate sale.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> Sweet thanks for the advice, I enjoyed shooting my old 15lb bow and always considered getting a new one. Never got around to it though  I did have a compound bow that was giving to me but I sold it as I had no clue how to take care of it or to check to see if it was safe. It was from an estate sale.



no worries.  And it does get more difficult as the bow gets stronger.  It's tempting to plant the tip and drop your weight on it, a stronger bow can be tough to string that way.  Don't give in to the temptation.  You gotta bend the bow around your hip/thigh.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> no worries.  And it does get more difficult as the bow gets stronger.  It's tempting to plant the tip and drop your weight on it, a stronger bow can be tough to string that way.  Don't give in to the temptation.  You gotta bend the bow around your hip/thigh.



hmm is this something I can learn from a video or book? I think I have a idea of what your talking about but I'd be interested in learning how this technique of stringing is done. if I ever should get a bow again.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> hmm is this something I can learn from a video or book? I think I have a idea of what your talking about but I'd be interested in learning how this technique of stringing is done. if I ever should get a bow again.



I don't know, to be honest.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was something on Youtube. 

I just kinda figured it out.  Do the "step-thru" on the bow and see what you figure out.  The two important issues: keep the tip off the ground, and don't twist the limbs, keep those in mind and don't violate them.  I think it becomes kinda intuitive then, if you do some hands-on exploring with it.  A stronger bow will be more difficult to do.  The first time I did it on my strongest, at 110#, I felt like I had just wrestled with a grizzly, which was apt because the model of the bow that I have is called "the Bear".  Start with the bottom loop in place and the top loop around the limb, not off the limb.  You gradually work the string up the limb to the tip, and sometimes that requires adjusting your grip on it as you go.  That also is tricky on a stronger bow and you gotta just do it and figure it out.  If you realize you are twisting the limbs, then stop and start over.  Don't keep going or you might damage it.

If you get a bow, I expect the people at the bow shop should be able to give you some guidance on how to approach it, or at least demonstrate so you can see it done.


----------

